# Need help connecting to 5ghz network



## Jason Teodosio (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey everyone, i've been trying to connect my pc to the 5ghz network on my NETGEAR WNDR3400 router from a Netgear Power200 Adapter. I looked into it before posting and i found out that maybe my network card doesn't support dual band? Heres my network card and its settings. I'm thinking that it doesn't support 802.11. Do i need to go and buy a usb network adapter for my pc? or is there a setting that i could enable to make it so it would work? Cheers!


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 8, 2014)

Are you using a wireless device?
All you are showing is the router, powerline adapters and a pic of your Ethernet adapter settings.

The 5GHz, 802.11x, and dual-band all have to do with wifi...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 8, 2014)

Jason Teodosio said:


> Hey everyone, i've been trying to connect my pc to the 5ghz network on my NETGEAR WNDR3400 router from a Netgear Power200 Adapter.


Wireless is not equal to wired. It's like plugging a USB device into an Ethernet port. Either I'm confused or we're both confused.

You need a wi-fi adapter to use wi-fi... *A powerline adapter is not wi-fi*.


----------



## Jason Teodosio (Nov 8, 2014)

Hmm, well the situation is that when i move my pc to the basement and connect it to the samsung tv the internet speed is really slow through the adapter(1 being in the basement and the 2nd in my bedroom where my router is). See'ing as maybe that it would be able to connect to the 5g network, i thought it would increase the speed but like you said its not wifi so i was just having a brain fart i guess lol. Is there anyway i could increase the speed? Thanks for the help btw!


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 8, 2014)

What PC are you moving to basement... Is it a laptop?
What Make and Model?
What is your speed from the ISP?
Is your PC/laptop connected to the Samsung TV via HDMI/DVI/VGA cable or is the TV a WiFI enabled TV?

Is it possible for you to run some CATx cabling?
If, using powerline, are they (the rooms/outlets) on the same leg?

The need for some basic info is needed and some clarification, too, before people can really get into helping you.
It is hard to help, when, everything has to be a guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2014)

5Ghz is a frequency that is used by some wireless routers.

http://pocketnow.com/2014/01/23/5ghz-wifi

The SS you posted looked to be a hard wired RJ45 port. From the specs of this router it does not have gigabit ports but just 10/100 based ports. This could be a limitation when it comes to LAN operations such as streaming and file transfers. 

What I have failed to realize when it comes to some 150MBPS+ wireless routers is that the WAN and LAN ports are only 100MBPS so any transfers between wireless to LAN are limited. 

Powerline adaptors have their disadvantages when it comes to reliability and performance.

The connection is rather slow -- 50 Kbps to 350 Kbps.
The performance can be impacted by home power usage.
It can limit the features of your printer.
It only works with Windows-based computers.
It uses large wall devices to access an electrical outlet.
It can only use 110-V standard lines.
It requires that all data be encrypted for a secure network.
Older wiring can affect performance.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 9, 2014)

Also the more powerline adapters you throw into the mix the lower your speeds get and more errors per transfer. the Mbps speeds those are 'rated' for are backplane speeds. for 600Mbps pair I've never linked at more then 250Mbps. Even just a couple rooms over.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 9, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Also the more powerline adapters you throw into the mix the lower your speeds get and more errors per transfer. the Mbps speeds those are 'rated' for are backplane speeds. for 600Mbps pair I've never linked at more then 250Mbps. Even just a couple rooms over.



For my Netgear powerline adapters, it claims 500Mbps, the utility claims my link is ~200Mbps in both directions give or take 25Mbps, but I never see more than 60Mbps down on speedtest.net on my >100Mbps connection where I will easily see 110Mbps down on 5Ghz 802.11n.

The power line adapter feels more stable when high noise devices aren't being used, like a vacuum cleaner, but there is no replacement for CAT5e or CAT6. I'm really wishing I had one right now as I copy 3.5Gb over the wi-fi.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 9, 2014)

The ones I got are netgears too.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 9, 2014)

okay, i dont understand this... domi power line adaptors  use home power cabling to transfer data alongside line voltage?
that itself seems like a bad idea.

why not connect a good wireless router to your WAN line and keep it somewhere in the house. Use wireless range extenders that plug into wall sockets to increase range.
even 150mbps is enough for media streaming.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 9, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Powerline adaptors have their disadvantages when it comes to reliability and performance.
> It only works with Windows-based computers.
> It uses large wall devices to access an electrical outlet.
> It can only use 110-V standard lines.
> It requires that all data be encrypted for a secure network.



I am trying to clarify some these points so the OP won't be confused about powerline adapters.

Some (the ones I have used) powerline adapters will work with, even no OS... they transfer data.
Linux, mac OS, and windows, as well as some other OSes are required to use the (utility) software and update firmware.
Some manufacturers only have the utility software for Windows and some have it for others.
Ex.: Trendnet seems to have the utility for Windows; however, Netgear has it for Windows & Mac... where as TP-Link has the utility for Windows, Mac, and Linux.
And, after you get them linked... you can use them to connect to media streaming, printers, smart TVs, etc. without any other intervention.
You need to think of them as an extension of your cabling.
Once linked... you could connect your router to one end and another device (Access point, Smart TV, media box, etc.) at the other and they will pass whatever you send or is sent.

You can get micro adapters that barely cover the wall socket and leave space to use the second wall socket plug.
They, also, have adapters with electric pass through and a plug or plugs.

Most have a power rating of 100-240 V AC, 50/60 Hz.

Quote from TP-Link FAQ:


> *Q: Can TP-LINK powerline adapters work in unstable power line circuit?
> A: *Yes. The voltage range that powerline adapters can work with is 100-240V, the general voltage fluctuation will not affect the stability.



Most open types of networking require encryption to be secure.
Most of the time you would want it encrypted, as, it is connected to the power lines; which, are connected to everyone with power.

Also, for those who have 500Mbps powerline adapters... check to see if you have 10/100 Fast Ethernet ports or 1GigE ports on the adapter; because, if you have 10/100 Fast Ethernet ports working at full duplex, the maximum throughput you will reach is around the theoretical limit of 200Mbps (Fast Ethernet is full-duplex, so a port can transmit and receive simultaneously. Consequently, if a Fast-Ethernet port is performing at its maximum throughput (sending and receiving) it can operate near it's theoretical maximum - 200Mbps.).

Edit:


de.das.dude said:


> okay, i dont understand this... domi power line adaptors use home power cabling to transfer data alongside line voltage?
> that itself seems like a bad idea.


Why does it seem like a bad idea?


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 9, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> okay, i dont understand this... domi power line adaptors  use home power cabling to transfer data alongside line voltage?
> that itself seems like a bad idea.
> 
> why not connect a good wireless router to your WAN line and keep it somewhere in the house. Use wireless range extenders that plug into wall sockets to increase range.
> even 150mbps is enough for media streaming.




No to range extenders. I have a netgear one that plugs into an outlet and the throughput was terrible since the bandwidth is halved because it has to send packets to and from the router and then back to you. Also co-channeling and it degrades your main router's connection.


BEST SOLUTION: WIRE IN SOME ACCESS POINTS!!!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> No to range extenders. I have a netgear one that plugs into an outlet and the throughput was terrible since the bandwidth is halved because it has to send packets to and from the router and then back to you. Also co-channeling and it degrades your main router's connection.
> 
> 
> BEST SOLUTION: WIRE IN SOME ACCESS POINTS!!!!


woah didnt know that. but still netgear is pretty bad nowadays.
if it were me, i would use CAT cabling. which i do lol. cant  beat gigabit ethernet speeds.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 10, 2014)

Yep. Both the speed issue as well as co-channeling makes range extenders an "only in emergencies" kinda thing. NOT recommended for permanent solutions or demanding solutions.


----------

